# 5th Annual Meat and Greet...Church Activity...with pics!



## phatbac (Aug 23, 2019)

Dear Folks:
It is time again for our church's annual Meat and Greet. The first 3 years were done by someone else who moved away and last year and this year is my responsibility as far as the meat goes. (the church is covering the food costs) So as the meat cook for attendance around 150 people I'm cooking:

8 racks of baby backs
4 pork butts
10lbs of grilled chicken breasts (boneless/skinless)
40 hot dogs ( for the kids etc.)

Last year we had about 130 people attend. I cooked fewer ribs and dark meat chicken. so I decided to have more ribs (from 6 to 8 racks) and cut out the dark meat chicken (most people didn't like it).

the plan:

dry rub the ribs (garlic honey weber rub). smoke for 2.5 hours and wrap for 1.5 hours with Parkay, apple juice, ac vinegar and 30 minutes of a thin layer of sauce out of the wrap. (those times are estimates I will play by feel but I want FOTB for the church folks) 

smoke the butts till 200 degrees IT and let rest and shred with lowery's season salt as a rub.

Brine the chicken in buttermilk overnight and season with a citrus herb seasoning and grill over charcoal and cherry pellets.

grill the hot dogs with some good grill marks but not burnt (all-beef franks)

I'm using a new sauce my wife calls perfect peach ( my recipe)
=======================================
3 TBS butter
1 cup ketchup
1 TBS mustard
2 TBS lemon juice
2 TBS of peach preserves
1/2 cup of peach nectar
1/8 cup of ac vinegar
3/4 cup of turbinado sugar
2 tsp of salt
2 tsp of salt
2 tsp of garlic powder
1 tsp of onion powder
2 TBS of paprika

Tonight I make the sauce and start the prep. I have a slew of hickory splits for the smoke.
I will be getting up about 3 am for the smoke for the event to be 5 pm on Saturday. for those who may be thinking, I don't have enough time or cutting it close I will be smoking at about 275-300 degrees most of the time.

Pics to be coming!
stay tuned!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 23, 2019)

looks like your going to be a little busy, must say that sauce sounds good


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

Will be waiting at 3am for the start. Sounds like a good cook....for the RIGHT reason!
Don


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

Ok so I'm up early as planned...the prep is done, the smoker is cleaned, and the pork butts are on cooking right now. I have some pics as promised!

take off the membrane.....







Add some rub...
	

		
			
		

		
	











Pork Butt with lowery's seasoned salt about to go on the smoker...







that's what I have so far I will be posting pics throughout the cook and some of the event after it takes place...

thanks for looking and commenting...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

made almost 3 bottles of perfect peach sauce last night... to add a little bit to the recipe...
make sure to mix ingredients and bring to a low simmer and simmer for 15 minutes then let cool and then marry in the fridge for a couple of hours...






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2019)

Sounds like your gonna have some fun today Aaron!!
Al


----------



## drdon (Aug 24, 2019)

Hope you're SMOKIN' right along now!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2019)

Way to go Aaron looking forward to see the finish.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes, I am having fun! I just spritz the ribs and took a couple more pics...










looking good, aren't they?

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## drdon (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks terrific! A long way to go though....150 people?  What a generous undertaking. Hope it goes well.
Don


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

I just wrapped the babies...8 racks in total...when those are done I'm going to get the chicken out of the buttermilk brine and slice them into smaller pieces and fire up the old weber kettle and do the chicken and hot dogs...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like a fun day. I hope everything goes as you have planned.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

thanks to everyone who has looked or commented thus far....i just unwrapped the ribs and they look fantastic. I have them FOTB tender ...had to careful not to break the racks... and put on some sauce for about 20 more minutes of cook time.







YUM!

Can't wait!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow!!
Looking Great already, Aaron!!
Gonna be 150 Happy Campers at that Shindig!!
Way to get going!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

thanks so much, Bear!
I just took the ribs off the smoker. they are super FOTB tender and very tasty! here is a picture...






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

Cut 'em up!







Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 24, 2019)

Aaron , that looks fantastic . Nice work !


----------



## drdon (Aug 24, 2019)

Just like the attendees....we're waiting for MORE!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2019)

Ribs look great.  Cut out the dark meat?    Thats what I like.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks good Pb. I hope all went well with the Meat and Greet.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 25, 2019)

Went pretty well at the event. Only had 93 show because of bad weather and back to school weekend for colleges. My wife said good for a church activity. No ribs left about half a pan of pork and about 2 chicken breast and some dessert and sides. Lots were fed and pleased. On man said he is trying to learn to make ribs that good so I took as a compliment. All in all good times were had by all.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 25, 2019)

phatbac said:


> Went pretty well at the event. Only had 93 show because of bad weather and back to school weekend for colleges. My wife said good for a church activity. No ribs left about half a pan of pork and about 2 chicken breast and some dessert and sides. Lots were fed and pleased. On man said he is trying to learn to make ribs that good so I took as a compliment. All in all good times were had by all.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)




I’m glad to hear things went well for you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Awesome Aaron hope you bring those skills to the Pa gathering when you come.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice job Aaron the food looks great. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## phatbac (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you all for your nice words.  I had a lot of fun but wore out when I was done!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice cook! How was the buttermilk grilled chicken? I need to give that a try


----------



## phatbac (Aug 27, 2019)

The chicken was outstanding there were only a couple pieces left. it was overshadowed by the ribs but people liked it thoroughly.  The thing was to defrost the chicken in the buttermilk for about 24 hours. and then grill with citrus herb seasoning as screaming high heat(my make-shift vortex). YUM!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Going to make your perfect peach sauce recipe. Sounds delicious, bud!


----------



## bill1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree that peach jelly and nectar juice sounds tasty.  I'm thinking a grape jelly replacement could show some promise too, maybe add a little more heat.  
God bless you Aaron.  Christ fed the multitudes, and so did you!  Let us know when you do it again!


----------



## phatbac (Feb 18, 2021)

bill1 said:


> I agree that peach jelly and nectar juice sounds tasty.  I'm thinking a grape jelly replacement could show some promise too, maybe add a little more heat.
> God bless you Aaron.  Christ fed the multitudes, and so did you!  Let us know when you do it again!



This last year I moved so I'm in a new church-ward and different people. but they have heard about my skills and want me to cook for them. I am waiting for covid to clear to maybe July/August? this time though I think I would like to do a first responders BBQ for my church to hold an appreciation BBQ for fire/rescue/sheriffs of the county. plan on about 300 people. if I buy sams club prices I could do PP and ribs and chicken for that many at around $350! I love to cook for people and anyway I can be compared to the Son of Man is the highest compliment I could receive. Thank you!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

